# Duocast capacitor question



## Stephenthegun (Jul 4, 2022)

I realised I don't have any 330p caps laying around for this build. I do have 390p caps. How big of a difference would it make to just use the 390p cap? I am basically an idiot when it comes to understanding circuits so not sure what it would do to the tone if anything. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## swyse (Jul 5, 2022)

I looked at the schematic and it looks like its just a capacitor (C2) on the input to filter RF signals from entering the pedal to me. I think you wouldn't notice a difference at all.


----------



## Stephenthegun (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. So, while I may not notice the difference am I right to think that it will technically allow more bass into the circuit? 

I know this probably isn't the place for this, but, as someone who seems to be as dense as a slab of granite when it comes to understanding how circuits work in guitar pedals, does anyone who also may have started with no electronic knowledge have any good online resources?


----------



## temol (Jul 5, 2022)

Stephenthegun said:


> while I may not notice the difference am I right to think that it will technically allow more bass into the circuit?


No. If anything, then C1. But C1 is already big enough that a further increase in the value will not change much.


----------



## Stephenthegun (Jul 5, 2022)

temol said:


> No. If anything, then C1. But C1 is already big enough that a further increase in the value will not change much.


Thanks for the help, I will put in the 390p and call it good.


----------



## swyse (Jul 8, 2022)

Stephenthegun said:


> Thanks for the reply. So, while I may not notice the difference am I right to think that it will technically allow more bass into the circuit?
> 
> I know this probably isn't the place for this, but, as someone who seems to be as dense as a slab of granite when it comes to understanding how circuits work in guitar pedals, does anyone who also may have started with no electronic knowledge have any good online resources?


As temol said, C1 is going to set your bass because it makes a high pass filter with the vref, the c2 capacitor is dumping to ground, so its a low pass. 

if you just want to look at how circuits work, I find the electrosmash and geofex articles on classic pedals go pretty indepth and explain whats happening well. After you learn the basics you can start to recognize the building blocks and elements in other circuits.


----------



## Stephenthegun (Jul 8, 2022)

swyse said:


> As temol said, C1 is going to set your bass because it makes a high pass filter with the vref, the c2 capacitor is dumping to ground, so its a low pass.
> 
> if you just want to look at how circuits work, I find the electrosmash and geofex articles on classic pedals go pretty indepth and explain whats happening well. After you learn the basics you can start to recognize the building blocks and elements in other circuits.


Thanks for the help and the websites. I will check them out as I would really like to learn so I don't have to come on here and look stupid, haha.


----------

